# BSG landing bay retraction ports



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if Acreation, or anyone else, is tackling the "detailing" issue concerning the inside area where the landing bays retract? I've heard the molding is kinda "barren", and would love dressing up the area with an aftermarket, if anyone is planning one. I know Acreation does "armor" decals, but I don't think it covers this area. I wrote Rob about it, but haven't heard back yet, and was curious.

Anyone got the "poop" on anything for this area? Any info gratefully welcomed!

Thanks!
Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Heard from Rob at Acreation. Here is a copy of what he just sent me. Hope it helps others.

"The Galactica decal sets both include decals to add a texture to the retraction bays. The armor only set is already currently available from my website, and is 10% off. The full set which will include all the armor panels, but also include decals with texture for between each rib. They will be available next Monday.



To be clear, I am talking about the part of the ship where there is an inset into the main hull, space for when they retract the landing pods for FTL flight. I did not make any decals for inside the flight pods, as the kit decal for the landing strip is adequate." <end quote>

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's more info. Hope it helps everyone.

"The full set will be $31.50 (10% off the regular price of $35.00) and yes it will be available on Monday. The armor only set includes the retraction bays, is currently available for $18.00 (10% off) and is already on the website."

Rob Holts

Acreation Models

Best to all,
Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm waiting on the full set since if I was to get only the armour decals now, and if i got the rest later, I'd have excess armour decals left over. Hope its soon since I just got my kits and will begin work very soon


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

For those who are interested, I've linked a near complete image of the armor decals as applied to a kit, built by Cylon75 of SSM and RI.

http://www.acreationmodels.com/images/galactica_built.jpg

The Garage decals in question:
http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g394/ksullivan8/005.jpg


The full build can be found on SSM at:
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=88213


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, this shows my total and complete ignorance on nu-BSG. 

Couldn't that effect be duplicated with a combo of washes and dry brushing the exposed frames?

Altho to be fair, I can see how decals would produce a much more consistent look, esp. up front at the 'croc head' area.


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve H said:


> OK, this shows my total and complete ignorance on nu-BSG.
> 
> Couldn't that effect be duplicated with a combo of washes and dry brushing the exposed frames?
> 
> Altho to be fair, I can see how decals would produce a much more consistent look, esp. up front at the 'croc head' area.


I think it could be done with a very fine sponge and with 5 different shades of paint followed by a wash. but it would be inconsistent and lose the feeling of being thousands of panels and instead feel more organic.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I sued pencils and ultra-fine ink markes to break up the areas between the ribs in hte AA Cold Cast Statue. I didn't try to actually render detail, just lines and squares to make the space more interesting.


----------

